# FreeBSD 8.2 PF Firewall version



## icedevil (Mar 10, 2011)

What PF version is included in FreeBSD 8.2? Some rules from openBSD PF like: "match, rdr-to" don't work.

Regards


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2011)

It's the version of OpenBSD 4.2.


----------

